# What would you get?



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

Im looking to get a new rifle built or build it my self. What kind of action would you use what type of barrel and so on and why. Im looking for something that can be very accurate to ~500yrds or more. maybe something in a 6mm/7mm dosnt really matter. needs to be fairly reasonable in price and it should be able to go as a hunting rifle as well as a semi target rifle so no 18 pound guns. i might use it for deer hunting or antelope maybe elk but probaly not. i guess to sum it up a fairly cheap but very accurate rifle that can still be shot standing up if needed. also i dont care if its a wildcat or comercial round either.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.snipercentral.com/tpg1.htm

What?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> http://www.snipercentral.com/tpg1.htm
> 
> What?


Jiffy....... :eyeroll: 

I'd look at the Savage 10FP's, inexpensive and accurate. There is nothing you describe that the .308 can't do exceptionally well. Don't forget good optics.

huntin1


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Even cheap build jobs end up costing more than buying a new rifle but if you really want to build one I'd suggest useing a mil surplus mauser as an action donor and start from there. Or find a cheap used model 700 or 70 and rebarrel it to whatever cartridge you want to use.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice Jiffy! :lol:

I'll second Huntin1's suggestion with the 10FP and 308 setup.

xdeano


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Shooting into that "slef-healing" plastic is a bit misleading as to group size vs. shooting paper. I'm still jealous of the group size, I guess I'll have to just go on shooting my plain old factory Winchester with non-match hunting bullets. Damn.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Smart arse!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sinman, you thinking about re-barreling your 6-22 or a "ground up" build? Huntin1's Savage 10 surely shoots well, but it'd be too much for me to carry very often. The Gander Mountain exclusive 700 SS Mountain rifle in .260 would fill your bill quite well.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

nope im not going to rebarrel my 22-6mm i like it too much and it would shoot under a half inch if i was a better shooter and shot it more also that thing is a beast it has a very heavy barrel on it and impossible to shoot standing up. im just looking for a new project. i was thinking about a 6mm, 243 wssm, 6mm br, 6mm ppc, or something along those lines. and i would like to build one myself just to say hey i built this. i was thinking about just getting an action and then going from there because if i buy a rifle i dont think i could ever just tear it apart right away.

i was thinking about a m98 action but to me they are bringing too much money even though they are very good. i love savages but i would hate to tear one apart. i was thinking about a 700 too or even a model 70 i dont really have any preference. i have acess to a mill and a lathe so machining isnt a problem. id probaly go with a medium bull barrel and some sort of synthetic stock and maybe a SS barrel.

i saw Midway had some pretty decent price on barrels for mausers so i would probaly go that way and buy the reamers for what ever i decided to go with.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're going to work with a long action anyway then a 25-06 (std or AI'd) or a 6.5-06 (again std or AI) would fill your deer/predator rifle quite well.

I've got a bit of a bug for a 25-284, but the brass is expensive, hard to find, then you have to do all the work to it before you shoot it, so it's not going to happen any time soon. 'Twould make a nice rifle on a S.A. 700 or 70, #1 fluted bbl (Krieger or Lilja I think) in a McMillan Edge stock. I think you could make it sub 7#. I don't care for heavy rifles.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

ive heard good things about the 25-06. i really like my 22-6mm but brass is kinda hard to find and most of the stuff i find has too thick of side wall so it really sucks. i think ill go with a 243 ai just because it is a very easy round to reload and fairly cheap to reload too.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a savage 110 in a 22-250 that i could use and have a swap barrel rifle and the 243 would fit in with that. then i could update the stock and trigger on one rifle and use it as 2 rifles.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not trying to stear the topic off but I gotta ask one question... What's the difference between std(I'm assuming that means standard) and ai?


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

ackley improved is AI. it changes the shoulder of the shell and helps improve accuracy and speed and also powder room. you need to reload if your going to have an AI rifle.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

So if I would use AI loads for a .243 would I need a .243 that's made especially for AI or no?


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

ya you would need a 243 AI. you could have problems if you used a regular 243 with those loads.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Weasel, the shoulder angle on a standard cartrige is normally 17-25 degrees. AI cases/chambers are normally 30-40 degrees. There is also generally less body taper to the case/chamber making it much closer to straight walled. This is done mainly to increase powder capacity/velocity. The steep shoulder angle also decreases the amount of "neck stretch" your brass gets under fire, decreasing the amount of trimming you need to do.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ooooh, gotcha! Thanks Sin Man and Horsager, I was a bit confused.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

My first rifle build-up project was sporterizing a large ring BRNO mauser. I used one of those Adams & Bennet barrels in 25-06. It shoots fine for most hunting but if I were to do it over again (I probably will after I finnish my current project) I'd spend a few extra bucks and get a Douglas barrel. You won't be dissapointed with a 25-06. A 257 weatherby would be fun too.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Several years ago I purchased a weatherby Vanguard from Wal-mart in .300 weatherby mag. It had a factory target in the box that had a 3/8" 3 shot group. The gun actually duplicated those groups with the factory trigger and premium ammo if I did my part. The vanguards are cheap, reliable, and with the addition of a timney trigger <90 bucks, a spectacular, well built rifle for the money. Avail in most weatherby calibers, and standard mag offerings as well, you really can't go wrong. Manufacturers these days got things pretty much down pat....the 500 yard rifle you speak of has more to do with your ability than the equipment these days. Just don't skimp on the glass. 
Hope this helps you.

HM


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i feel i can shoot pretty decent i just shot my 22-6mm this weekend and got under a dime group off a bipod and that was measured to the outside of the holes. i think i mainly want to do a rifle up just for the hell of it. i have plenty of rifles if there is ever a thing but i just want to make one up.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

well i have a rifle coming. its a winchester model 70 stealth II in a 243 wssm. i think this should be a good setup for what im looking for its a little heavy but it should do well. im going to reload for it so ammo price isnt a big deal for me.


----------

